# Hard resetting 7D fixed loads of issues



## knkedlaya (Mar 25, 2016)

Hello,

Just created this topic with the intention that, this information could help somebody with similar problem.
I own 7D for more than 4 years now. In the first year, once in a while it used to hang - need to remove the battery and re-insert. After the 7D FW update, the problem was more prominent. I showed to Canon TS and they said it has motherboard problem and it needs replacement. The cost of replacement was 500$+. So instead of replacing I decided to stay with the problem and started drooling over 7D2 5DMKIII. After some more time, the live view was unusable - as soon as I start live view, the camera just hangs. If not in LV, buttons just wont work. Some more time passed with these hassles and the files started corrupting recently. I seriously started looking at 7DMK II, 5DMK III or 6D. From last couple of weeks, every raw file was corrupted. So thought its time to move on. 
It just came to my mind that I never tried factory reset of 7D and searched google. Few folks have reported that to fix autofocus issues. So I tried that - removed CR1313 battery, re-inserted, cleared all custom settings and to my surprise, 7D is back in life just like when I originally bought. None of the problems I had faced for years were seen. So 7DII, 5Ds or 6D are out of question. Will stay with 7D till it gives up.

In summary:
Fixed hanging issue
Fixed Live view issue
Fixed file IO issue
Fixed file corruption issue.

Hope this helps somebody.

Thanks
Naveena


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 25, 2016)

This is generally the advice that forum members give to those with camera issues. Updating firmware can leave settings in the camera that are no longer accessible but can be removed by a hard reset. This was a issue for the 7D and many report that a reset fixed it.


----------



## East Wind Photography (Mar 25, 2016)

knkedlaya said:


> Hello,
> 
> Just created this topic with the intention that, this information could help somebody with similar problem.
> I own 7D for more than 4 years now. In the first year, once in a while it used to hang - need to remove the battery and re-insert. After the 7D FW update, the problem was more prominent. I showed to Canon TS and they said it has motherboard problem and it needs replacement. The cost of replacement was 500$+. So instead of replacing I decided to stay with the problem and started drooling over 7D2 5DMKIII. After some more time, the live view was unusable - as soon as I start live view, the camera just hangs. If not in LV, buttons just wont work. Some more time passed with these hassles and the files started corrupting recently. I seriously started looking at 7DMK II, 5DMK III or 6D. From last couple of weeks, every raw file was corrupted. So thought its time to move on.
> ...



Sorry you wont be getting one of those new modern cameras.


----------



## greger (Mar 29, 2016)

I am glad you posted this. I have bookmarked this for future reference. My 7D is working just fine. I may try this on my 40D which displays error 99 after every shot and freezes until I shut the camera off then re and re the battery. I bought my 7D because of this problem. I won't replace my 7D until it dies. I really like my 7D and it still takes pictures that I am proud to show my friends. Happy you were able to solve your problem and save $500.00+


----------



## Refurb7 (Mar 29, 2016)

knkedlaya said:


> In summary:
> Fixed hanging issue
> Fixed Live view issue
> Fixed file IO issue
> Fixed file corruption issue.



Wow! That's great! Saves a lot of money too.


----------



## digital-jesus (Mar 29, 2016)

This procedure saved me a 350d and a 5DC.


----------



## Maximilian (Mar 29, 2016)

Thanks, knkedlaya!

I'll keep that advice in mind if I ever get into trouble.


----------



## ksgal (Mar 29, 2016)

This is good to know, I'll try to remember it if my 7D2 starts to hiccup.


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 29, 2016)

With any camera, it is always a good idea to restore to default settings, upgrade the firmware, and then enter your new settings.

There is no possible way that the testers can upgrade every possible combination of lenses and settings, but it is almost a certainty that they have tested the upgrade with default settings.

And whenever weird stuff happens, reset to default should be early in your debug procedure......


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Mar 29, 2016)

Thanks for posting your experience. I've had the 7D since it was introduced and it has been my workhorse. It has never failed me and I will probably pass it down to my son this year. He has my 40D and it is still alive & kicking. LOL


----------



## YuengLinger (Mar 29, 2016)

Good post and very helpful reminder not to forget the button battery!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 29, 2016)

Don Haines said:


> And whenever weird stuff happens, reset to default should be early in your debug procedure......



So true, like the 1D X AFMA bug caused by turning on the orientation-linked AF point feature. The trick is then finding out which setting is the problem...because when you call Canon, they say 'we cannot reproduce the issue' since their cameras are on default settings. :-\


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 29, 2016)

Hi greger. 
I hope a hard reset fixes your 40D, but when mine had the same symptoms it was the shutter failing, I was fortunate enough that it was an early failure whilst under warranty. Sent to Canon and came back with all new bits, I think they even said it had a new sensor, but wouldn't swear to that. 
Good luck, the 40D is still a nice camera. 

Cheers, Graham. 



greger said:


> I am glad you posted this. I have bookmarked this for future reference. My 7D is working just fine. I may try this on my 40D which displays error 99 after every shot and freezes until I shut the camera off then re and re the battery. I bought my 7D because of this problem. I won't replace my 7D until it dies. I really like my 7D and it still takes pictures that I am proud to show my friends. Happy you were able to solve your problem and save $500.00+


----------



## knkedlaya (Mar 30, 2016)

Don Haines said:


> And whenever weird stuff happens, reset to default should be early in your debug procedure......



True. I wonder why Canon TS didnt do this and reported the mother board problem? Every time I get my camera back from service center, all settings were set to default. May be they use hidden (soft) reset function but do not do a hard reset? 



> Sorry you wont be getting one of those new modern cameras.


I do not have a need as of now  7D is serving my needs very well. So I wont miss those modern features . Modern lenses, yes I need them, but its a different topic!!!



> I may try this on my 40D which displays error 99 after every shot and freezes until I shut the camera off then re and re the battery.


I do not recollect the error number, but my earlier 450D had this symptom when shutters were broken. Instead of fixing it, bought 7D at that time.


Thanks
Naveena


----------

